

IOS 6 Kills iPhone 4S Wifi - tylerreed

This issue first started appearing in September with the release of iOS 6 and still persists in November without any response from Apple. Has anyone else experienced this issue?<p>It appears that many iPhone 4S (and some iPad) users are experiencing iOS 6 (or iOS 6.01+) updates are affecting the Wifi on the device. The Wifi is either disabled [1], can't connect to Wifi networks or experience frequent dropping of the Wifi connection.<p>Besides the obvious reseting of the device, "solutions" range from putting the iPhone in the refrigerator / freezer for a while or applying heat to the device. Quite a few people have reported success after trying some of the weird solutions suggested by other users on the Apple support forums. It's quite strange that Apple doesn't have any moderators advising against such extreme measures.<p>[1] https://discussions.apple.com/message/19648459#19648459
======
xuesj
My iPhone4S with iOS6 often lose WiFi connection but iPad with iOS5 didn't.

------
Jankenstein
Good to know that the problem isn't my wifi.

------
shriramR
am 4S user, and rely mainly on WIFI. I ahve not experienced any such problems
till now !

